# Today's Hike... Matilija Dam



## TwoTwoLeft (Apr 21, 2011)

DAM IT! This was my first trip out with a B+W 10-stop ND filter. I think I'm gonna have fun with this!


----------



## mortovismo (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice shot!!


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 22, 2011)

So that's a abolished dam? Why don't they just demolish it and return the river into its original form?


----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 22, 2011)

nice shot, like the line of the dam


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Apr 22, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> So that's a abolished dam? Why don't they just demolish it and return the river into its original form?


 
The problem is that there happens to be 6 million cubic yards of silt behind it.


----------

